# Roll Call



## Neumie

Fort Worth, Texas, but my salty location is the anywhere between Corpus Christi and Port O'Conner; mainly Rockport.


----------



## natasha1

Galveston here.


----------



## richg99

Well, since I JUST bought my Gheenoe Classic yesterday from a guy in FL, I'll sign in from Houston, TX. 

After 36 hours of driving and 1,888 miles..just to go get her........I hope she fishes as well as she looks in my garage right now!! Ha Ha...Rich


----------



## anytide

> Fort Worth, Texas, but my salty location is the anywhere between Corpus Christi and Port O'Conner; mainly Rockport.


the house divided - i love me some Estes flats/Rockport....
spent a lot of years in cen-tex, hybrids in morning/reds in the afternoon
gotta love it -hook em' Horns  
-anytide


----------



## pbjeep

Moss Point Mississippi: Good location for just about any type of fishing you can think of. Lots of Bayous, open water, and rivers. Tons of Marsh. Site fishing is minimal, as the water looks like chocolate milk 50% of the time.

1. 176 Key West Bay Reef for barrier island fishing.

2. IPB 16 for skinny mud flats and oyster bars.

3. 150 Avalon river skiff.


----------



## slkpsyd

birmingham al here


----------



## KnotHome

Fairhope when I'm home from college; Hopefully starting flight school in Pensacola next year.


----------



## TidewateR

I have family all along interstate 10 from Santa Rosa Beach FL to Lafayette LA. I mostly fish south of New Orleans and I do a good bit of freshwater fishing in the creeks and bayous of south Mississippi. 

pbjeep I fish north of bay St. Louis quite often...and I can agree that sight fishing is tough..but it can be awesome on the barrier islands.

We need to do a fishing trip at Grand Isle State Park in the fall...


----------



## ou18582

Nassau Bay, Texas here. Lovely day, 20kt winds, overcast and off and on rain. Oh, what the heck, let's hit the water. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## joshrebel00

corpus christi, Texas


----------



## pbjeep

> I have family all along interstate 10 from Santa Rosa Beach FL to Lafayette LA. I mostly fish south of New Orleans and I do a good bit of freshwater fishing in the creeks and bayous of south Mississippi.
> 
> pbjeep I fish north of bay St. Louis quite often...and I can agree that sight fishing is tough..but it can be awesome on the barrier islands.
> 
> We need to do a fishing trip at Grand Isle State Park in the fall...


Shoot me a PM I'll take ya fishing one day and I would like to go fish LA marsh one day. Just had a baby so all my time is being consumed right now but before the summer is out we can hook up.


----------



## richg99

Let's have a Texas; LA gathering soon! Rich


----------



## jboriol

Pass Christian, MS here. 
Love to fish from the FL Keys to MS river delta. Mostly Biloxi/LA Marsh, Delecroix and Venice, LA. 

Shopping for a microskiff to get after those skinny redfish in MS/LA marshes. Have a 24 Pathfinder and 196 KW Bayreef (will be sold for a skiff soon, letting a friend guide out of it this summer).

Tight Lines


----------



## hookemdano

MS gulf coast. Mostly barrier islands, biloxi marsh, and empire a couple times a year. Sight fishing with the flyrod unless my little bait chunker is with me.


----------



## deerfly

"hookemdano" I had to look at that for a second, then Hawaii 5-0 finally crawled out of the cob webs in my brain. Great handle...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Spiritually, I'll claim any marsh in Louisiana between the Mississippi River and the Sabine River. I fished south of Larose and Montegut the most, but I've bounced all along the coast in pursuit of ducks and redfish.

In reality, I now live (and fish) wherever the Army sends me.

Nate


----------



## ReelWild

Southeast Louisiana - Hopefully recovering soon!


----------



## TidewateR

> Southeast Louisiana - Hopefully recovering soon!


I know...we need to fish while we still can!! I might sneak off this week to hit the marsh


----------



## Gonefishin

San Antonio/Seadrift, Texas here.  Windy, but the fish are biting.    

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## bartfromcorpus

Port Aransas, TX resident

Locations:everywhere


----------



## bamaflyfish

Central Alabama-Birmingham area.

Roll Tide!


----------



## jdp2247

POC to Rockport


----------



## laflyfish

Slidell, La here I fish all over southeast Louisiana mainly the Delacroix/Reggio area.


----------



## maverick

Hey guys. hey from Idaho. Going to try to come to Galveston area for spring. Trying to find a flats skiff in Idaho is impossible. So I'll be lurking and learning from the pros here. If someones interested in a trip trade let me know. Looking @ mid march.


----------



## ifsteve

Wow there is another crazy on here from Idaho? Sweet. My new flats skiff (full size not a micro...sorry) should be done next month. Headed down to fish the LA marsh at the end of February and can't wait to get back. All our water is hard right now. Going to look around for winter retirement spots while we are down there.


----------



## maverick

I don't know what I want yet. Hoping to learn lots from this forum. What R U building?


----------



## ifsteve

SightFisher

I am getting an East Cape Vantage. Almost went with their brand new boat (Fury) but wanted something a little bigger for a open water crossing I will do now and then. But the Fury is one bad azz boat too. East Cape rocks.


----------



## mglattli

Robertsdale Alabama


----------



## ATX_Turtle

I am in Austin, but fish out of Rockport.


----------



## hookemdano

LT15,

That is a sexy damn boat. Prob poles like a dream as well.


----------



## robwill54

Freeport, Texas. The heart of the gulf coast chemical complex


----------



## Absolut

Friendswood TX here.


----------



## devinmurray99

I'm seasonal...

Fall and spring in Birmingham, AL - fish Dauphin Island, AL to Pensacola, FL.

Summer and 1 month of winter - Melbourne, FL - Mosquito Lagoon to Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## basfshr27

Gautier, MS here fish all the coastal rivers/marsh of MS ;D


----------



## prilltex

Austin TX by way of my home town and second home in Laguna Vista right off the Laguna Madre. About as south as you can get without being in Mexico! In Iraq right now; missing the coast and doing the research for my boat build when I get home. Kayak fishing nut; and I will design my boat to incorporate two kayaks for the mothership concept. 4 more months!


----------



## ifsteve

Prilltx

Stay safe and thanks for your service.


----------



## mdanile

Live in Houston, fish Rockport mostly. Anyone ever interested in sharing a day on water? Have 16 Mitzi, looking for someone who can pole also!


----------



## Gramps

> Live in Houston, fish Rockport mostly.  Anyone ever interested in sharing a day on water?  Have 16 Mitzi, looking for someone who can pole also!


I may be down that way this weekend if you're interested in meeting up.


----------



## DavidIvey

Kenner, La. Been living here for just over a year. I take my 15' Micro to Lafitte and run a 23hp Longtial MudBuddy.


----------



## dwmyers

Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Fish Venice and Grand Isle/Fourchon areas most. Dont have a skiff....YET!


----------



## rcwade

I'm in Portland, just North of Corpus Christi. Fish mostly Baffin and Offshore. Looking to get a Micro. Used to poll a Waverunner and bow fish of the seat as a kid, and polled a J16 through the back side of Port A/ St Jose island.


----------



## junkin35

Lafayette, LA is home.  Can be found on the salt from Big Lake/Calcasieu, Vermilion, to the marshes of Grand Isle. 

Laid up with a broken hip and the withdrawals are killing me.

Living vicariously through those with wet lines!


----------



## rcmay

> Gautier, MS here fish all the coastal rivers/marsh of MS  ;D


I would love to come fish the Pascagoula/Gautier/OS area!


----------



## esmith

Mobile Bay, AL


----------



## KnotHome

I'll be back in Fairhope for the next few months. It's good to be home for a change... Now if only we can get rid of this *&^%$#@! rain!


----------



## jbnolen

Semmes and Stapleton here. All though my 18 Wellcraft isn't a micro I do have my eyes on a possible rebuild.


----------



## Trickyrick

Pascagoula, MS here!


----------



## Paul_Barnard

NOLA area here.


----------



## rodneybyrd77

Pascagoula, Moss Point here. Fish the marshes of Bayou Cumbest mostly.


----------



## mowdy10

Middle TX coast. Port Alto to Aransas Pass. Running a Mowdy s10 scooter and harassing redfish on the flats.


----------



## crowflyt

Chalk up another from Friendswood, TX!

If any of you guys are running a BT3 or Vengeance give me a holler...I'm trying to decide between the two.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldSpoon

Raceland, LA here. 

Currently skiffless but i have my eyes glued to this site so I can gt some ideas.

Grew up fishing Cocodrie, Lake Bourdreaux, Madison Bay, and that area.

I also fished the freshwater of Lafourche parish and Delta Farms.

My best friend/neighbor has a camp in Bay St. Louis and we fish there as well.


----------



## Reefgoer

Midcity New Orleans. Running a Mitzi 17, Seafoam Green


----------



## chris_white

San Antonio Texas and get my salt on from POC to SPI. Finally have my name on the build list for an Ankona Cheyenne! Sorry New Water love your boats but only King George himself can afford one!


----------



## Demeter

Austin, Texas. I have an Ankona Shadowcast and mainly fish around POC and Aransas pass.


----------



## DavidIvey

It seems like Louisiana is starting show up around here! Thank the Lord!


----------



## disporks

Been meaning to check in here! My name is Brian and I'm from Lake Charles, La. 
I fish out of Calcasieu/Big Lake, Prien Lake and looking forward to get out on the east side of the state sometime as my sister lives in Slidell.


----------



## hshaffett

From Baton Rouge just found this sight and love it.... I have a 2011 gator trax CC flats with a 45HP surface drive... I fish alot out of cocodrie louisiana in the grass flats for reds... Boat was made for red fish but will chase specks as well... Not the fastest boat out there but can go thru the worst of shallows.... look forward to fishing with some of you...


----------



## treykramer

New Orleans, 2011 Mitzi 17


----------



## [email protected]

Boatless in West Houston. Marinating on the idea of a Caimen or Copperhead.


----------



## CurtisWright

Mobile, AL here. Mostly fish my seceret spots. But several times a year I can be found in my top secret spots.


----------



## Shane_Ryan

Corpus Christi, still waiting on my Cayenne, but should be finished within a couple weeks.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Houston, TX here. Fish Chocolate Bay... the most fish per capita of any bay system in the Gulf. Also fish Rockport/Estes/Aransas Pass. It's ok there too 

12' antique micro. Its 2 of a kind.


----------



## ras78209

Rockport area...I chase Scootboat chasing reds...Maybe Cedar will be open this time next year....I blame him for getting me on this site and for talking to Ankona about a Copperhead. LOL


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Daphne, AL here! PM me if you want to fish!


----------



## bbtexas

Austin, TX.

Fish up and down the coast. 

Still trying to decide on what I want to get.


----------



## Seeing_Spots

Prairieville, LA here..  Bay Boat convert..  Just sold mine and bought an IPB 16 from another microskiff.com member.  Looking forward to the rain stopping for a day or two so I can go chase some S. La reds.


----------



## kljohn

West Houston - without a boat. Looking for an ECC Gladesmen!


----------



## redfish2012

Rockport Texas -- 17 ft Mitzi


----------



## cchandler0409

Fairhope, AL here new boat owner, long time fly chucker.


----------



## Dsongy

Metry, La. Longtime bay boat and kayak fisher. Picked up a chaos bonefish 16 loaded dec 1. Sold the bay boat and haven't missed it a day.


----------



## [email protected]

Houston, TX..long time yakker and new to skiffs. Owned bass boats before but this is something different! LOVE TO FISH!


----------



## moellerb

Ocean Springs, MS

Fly fishing the marshes around OS, Gautier, and Pascagoula. Get out to the barrier islands whenever I can.

Fishing out of my kayak at the moment, but looking at getting a skiff.


----------



## Stormchaser

Purvis, MS here. Currently fishing out of my brother's (Pez Rojo) IPB, and working on fixing up a 15' aluminum hull.


----------



## jerm

Rotting in Iraq till I get home to Cocoa in April. Should be moved up to Slidell, LA in the same month and a fresh coat of bayou slime on the Gheenoe by May. Can't wait!


----------



## gabriel.brock

im in fairhope


----------

